# Cervical Herniated Disc anyone??



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Well it seems like I really went and did it now. While doing some tile work at my house I seemed to have tweaked my neck. Doc thinks I have a Cervical Herniated Disc (MRI pending) at C5. In any case it is one painful injury and has kept me off the bike for going on three weeks. We are talking world class pain in the shoulder, down the arm, with weakened deltoids and numbness in the hand. The only relief is a combo of Vicodein and Soma which I am getting sick of taking but have no choice. So I am in PT getting message, heat, cold, electro, and so far it doesn't seem to be helping much.
Anyone else had this injury? How long did it take to heal? Can anything be done to speed up the healing process? When were you back on the bike? I WANT TO RIDE MY BICYCLE!!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

..I want to ride it where I like. Which unfortunately hasnt been much anywhere lately. I was off the bike 5 weeks but finally got 2 rides in.

Haven't had a bad injury like that. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## mootinator (Aug 17, 2006)

*feeling your pain*

I had an MRI about oh...4-5 months ago. Large herniation C5-6 on left side and severe stenosis (narrowing of the foramina for the nerve to pass through) on the right. Neurologist said it will require fusion at some point but that is up to me (when it gets bad enough). Like you the pain is constant with the numbness and tingling into the thumb and index finger primarily. Alot of general aching in the neck and shoulder. Not taking anything for it other than ibuprofen when it gets real bad. Suprisingly, riding is the only time where I forget about it...pay for it later though...I also get quite a bit of muscle twitch in the Pec and tricep...you? The constant pain is exhausting, but I don't want to be doped all the time either. Depending on how bad yours is, it may not go away....hopefully it will be treatable because the alternative sucks! Good Luck.


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Medical Limitations?*

I have 2 words for you:
Chiropratic
Inversion
That and the ice packs work for me. Dr.s can only operate and give meds. How's that working for you so far?

Ricisan


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Ricisan said:


> I have 2 words for you:
> Chiropratic
> Inversion
> That and the ice packs work for me. Dr.s can only operate and give meds. How's that working for you so far?
> ...


That's exactly what I do for my pain. Ironicaly, I'm a sales rep for an orthopedic implant co. and pedicle screws, cages ect. are among the wares I peddle.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm another C5/6, herniated and narrowed, with two previous whiplash car accidents contributing. I spent a lot of time in physical therapy, and have had cervical and spinal blocks. Along the way I learned from a PT how to release my back, and I release it whenever I feel like I'm starting to lock up, restoring me to the most normal condition my life has been in the past 20 years. Maintaining muscle tone, stretching, releasing all make a difference. Painkillers sometimes help, but not as much as maintaining the physical.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just make sure...*



Ricisan said:


> I have 2 words for you:
> Chiropratic
> Inversion
> That and the ice packs work for me. Dr.s can only operate and give meds. How's that working for you so far?
> ...


if you go to a chiro that he/she is recommended by and MD or is an MD as Chiro's can't do operations they can manipulate and that doesn't always work either. It is another avenue to look into though.


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

Ricisan said:


> I have 2 words for you:
> Chiropratic
> Inversion
> That and the ice packs work for me. Dr.s can only operate and give meds. How's that working for you so far?
> ...


check with your neurologist first. Chiropractic manipulation can be traumatic. think about the mechanical issue and where the nerve is, the room it has etc. Apply some common sense: violent manipulation has risks. Dont make it worse. Inversion may be less risk but it also has issues. Just suggesting you check carefully before grasping at possibly inappropriate options.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I'm a chiropractor and employ a physical therapist. I've been treating herniated discs for over 15 years. I have found none of the usual medications are very helpful. The only thing that seems to help is a round of oral steroids. Check with your MD on that. As for therapy, the single most important thing is to do lots of axial traction. I usually don't do spinal manipulation early on, but once the disc calms down a chiropractor can get you better quicker. Massage, heat, cold, electric stimulation, etc. is just fluff. It pads the bill, but does little to help a herniated disc. Either way, you are looking at a lengthy recovery and you should plan to stay off your bike for a while. To keep in shape, go to the gym and ride a bike there.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Well just got the MRI done and as suspected I have a C5-6 hernia. Dont know how bad it is yet, I'm sure I will get that info when I talk to to neuro doc. BUMMER!!! Hopefully I'll heal quick.


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*Me 2 kimo sabee*

I am A 48 year old mtbker. I too have joined the ranks of C5/C6 Herniated Disc club. I can't say exactly how I did it. So many crashes and laborious pursuits. My pain does not extend all the way down the arm and is mostly confined to my left shoulder where I recently seperated my AC joint on a glorius crash on the Conyers GA olympic course. After recovery from that injury I was back on my bike but feeling the shoulder arm pain when assuming the ride position. i thought it was from my shoulder so I persued PT for that. My shoulder was feeling good but I still had the pain in position, HMMM. So it must be my neck. Back to the Doc, got an MRI, found the problem C5C6 herniation. After my first visit to the PT I had immediate relief that was a week ago. He manipulated my neck, stretching and turning to the left and to the right. It felt great. Then traction on an pnuematic neck stretching device. he showed me some stretches but they feel like they aggravate the area so I don't do them exessivly. I have a script for the neck traction devise and will have one soon. I think most of the advise you have been given is good.There is no clear cut silver bullet, however know this disc herniations and bulges do heal. The fluid released from the disc will be dissolved by the body eventually.Research this on Google it's no secret. People live work and play with these problems for years and show no symptoms. Riding may not be in the cards for awhile.I bought a BLUR LT 5 inches of travel which I find very therputtic.I put a dorky 120mm 40 degree stem with riser bars so my seat is close to level with stem. It is very comfortable.The hardest part of the whole experience is losing your "riding self" It's a very addictive sport and I think we go through the same shite a smoker goes thru upon quitting cigs. Think traction.


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Have Surgery*

I took a spill on my bike 2 years ago and seperated my collarbone. I spent the next year expereincing the same pain you described. I went to a nuerologist who said the disk between C-5 anc C-6 had deteriorated and had to come out. This past January they went in through the front of my neck took out the disk, replaced it with some cadaver bone (hopefully not Tookie Willams') and fused 5 & 6 together with a titanium plate and screws.

I've been off the bike for the last 10 months which sucks but I have absolutly no pain anymore in my neck or arm or hand. I was really a life saving surgery for me. Good luck.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

I as previoulsy stated for another back pain sufferer, I highly recommend the book "Fix Your Own Back/Neck". This book will explain in lay terms what is going. Disc herniation aka discal derangment, is a compromise of the hydro-static property of the spine. If the offending movemetn or mechanics are not eliminated the problem will only grow worse, potentially to a point that will require surgery. As stated above, traction is one of the best ways of alleviating symptoms and discal derangments. PT's, DC's or a family member that is instructed by the former can provide manual traction or devices such as inversion tables or pnuematic collars can provide mechanical traction. Again, w/o addressing the postural/mechanical issue, traction will be little more than palliative. I would highly recommend ask your MD for a PT or DC referral.

wayne


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Ricisan said:


> That and the ice packs work for me. Dr.s can only operate and give meds. How's that working for you so far?
> 
> Ricisan


This is 100% incorrect, DO's, and Ortho MD's can and do manipulate when such is indicated.

Wayne


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Todd Bertuzzi*

Of the Florida Panthers just had surgery on a herniated disc and they say he'll be out 6-8 weeks. He was scheduled to receive 5 epideral anti-inflammatory's, however, after no improvement was noticed after the first 2 he opted for the surgery. It doesn't seem like a big deal.

I searched around but can't seem to find his problem discs...


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*bulging herniated or deteriorated?*

QUOTE_"who said the disk between C-5 anc C-6 had deteriorated and had to come out"_
I think at this point it is important to understand the difference between a bulging, herniated and deteriorated disc.My understanding is the bulging and herniated disc may or will heal themselves whereas a deteriorated disc will not and surgery is you only option.Furthermore you can develop bonespurs. Comments anyone. i also have found that there are other options to the fusion method although they are not performed here in the USA. Instead of a bone graft they use a artificial disc.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Ken Taber said:


> QUOTE_"who said the disk between C-5 anc C-6 had deteriorated and had to come out"_
> I think at this point it is important to understand the difference between a bulging, herniated and deteriorated disc.My understanding is the bulging and herniated disc may or will heal themselves whereas a deteriorated disc will not and surgery is you only option.Furthermore you can develop bonespurs. Comments anyone. i also have found that there are other options to the fusion method although they are not performed here in the USA. Instead of a bone graft they use a artificial disc.


"Bone spurs" are a normal part of degenerative joint disease that every body goes through after a life of wear and tear. By damaging the disc, you can prematurely cause degenerative changes in the spine. The changes in the spinal biomechanics will contribute to the development of bone spurs, or ostephytes, in the spine. Definitely want to correct the biomechanics to reduce the potential for increasing degenerative changes.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Ken Taber said:


> QUOTE_"who said the disk between C-5 anc C-6 had deteriorated and had to come out"_
> I think at this point it is important to understand the difference between a bulging, herniated and deteriorated disc.My understanding is the bulging and herniated disc may or will heal themselves whereas a deteriorated disc will not and surgery is you only option.Furthermore you can develop bonespurs. Comments anyone. i also have found that there are other options to the fusion method although they are not performed here in the USA. Instead of a bone graft they use a artificial disc.


A bulging or herniated disc is usually of more concern and, in severe cases, may require surgery. Most of the time it will heal on its on and surgery is not required. A degenerative disc is less severe and rarely requires surgery. Artificial discs are currently going through controlled trials in the US.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*same but different(longish)THe only exercise IWas able to do without aggravating it*

I have two herniated discs, not at cervical level but between L4/L5 and L5/L6.
I know your saying hey there isno L6, well I have L6. I have spare parts so to speak.
ANyway I herniated mine by twisting the wrong way while carrying 150 lb box and i dropped to my knees and that was it.
This happened in 1993. I was unable to stand or walk properly for three months. I was using a wheel chair for abit, and then to a cane. In canada we dont have the option to pay for promptness medical care, you have to wait, and a long time. my right foot was numb for months and the pain in my calf muscle from the sciatic never being pinched was something that made a bad tooth ache feel like a pin prick.
I as unable to do anything physically fo approx 3 years. They said that surgery was a 50/50 chance of my getting better with less bending mobility due to fusing the two vertebraes.. I decided to not get the surgery and take my chances.
I was off work for 4.5 years in total.
The only exercise I can do was biking and starting off lightly like 1km a day.
Today I am glad I chose to not get the surgery. being tht I have been able to strengthen the muscle around my lower back has me almost back to normal but i do know my limits and when i am lifting something and i feel my back starting to pull out, i drop it on the spot no matter what it is.
I do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

Robin1 said:


> I took a spill on my bike 2 years ago and seperated my collarbone. I spent the next year expereincing the same pain you described. I went to a nuerologist who said the disk between C-5 anc C-6 had deteriorated and had to come out. This past January they went in through the front of my neck took out the disk, replaced it with some cadaver bone (hopefully not Tookie Willams') and fused 5 & 6 together with a titanium plate and screws.
> 
> I've been off the bike for the last 10 months which sucks but I have absolutly no pain anymore in my neck or arm or hand. I was really a life saving surgery for me. Good luck.


I am currently in PT and having good results as far as pain is concerned. i am not riding yet. I am going to see another Doc for a second opinion then another for a third. Surgery scares the crap out of me.My first doc said go get the epidural shots and when that doesn't work we will do a fusion. I requested PT. Glad to hear you are pain free and the surgery worked.Will you ever be allowed to ride again


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Over the past 2 weeks the pain level has diminished considerably to the point where I no longer need pain meds. There is still pain , especially by the end of the day but it is no where near what it was a couple of weeks ago. So I when to see a neuro surgeon and he told me my body is healing itself very well and that he doesn't recommend surgery at this time. He also to me to resume normal activities to strengthen everything back up. So I promptly went out for a 25 mile ride.  I was a little sore afterwords, but nothing some vitamin I couldn't help. 
So at this point I will hold off on surgery. If I don't have some kind of relapse, I should be good to go.


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*2cnd opinion*

I got my second opinion, This Doc said I was not a candidate for surgery to continue with PT and see him in 8 weeks. Today I got a Cervical traction device for home use.It's a small rack with 2 padded post that adjust to your neck and skull base.Once in position you then pump it up till you feel the pressure and hang out for about 10 minutes.I had to request this unit thru my doctor .It cost me 13.00 per month.Had I not requested it I don't think I would have gotten it,but I read about it somewhere and thought that would be a good thing. I was feeling kinda achey today after work but after 10 minutes in the rack I felt great.The pain is gone from my shoulder The rack is the same one my PT uses.It's a Saunders Cervical Hometrac.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Ken Taber said:


> I got my second opinion, This Doc said I was not a candidate for surgery to continue with PT and see him in 8 weeks. Today I got a Cervical traction device for home use.It's a small rack with 2 padded post that adjust to your neck and skull base.Once in position you then pump it up till you feel the pressure and hang out for about 10 minutes.I had to request this unit thru my doctor .It cost me 13.00 per month.Had I not requested it I don't think I would have gotten it,but I read about it somewhere and thought that would be a good thing. I was feeling kinda achey today after work but after 10 minutes in the rack I felt great.The pain is gone from my shoulder The rack is the same one my PT uses.It's a Saunders Cervical Hometrac.


I'll let you in on a little secret. Forget the PT. It's a waste of money. You've got a home traction device. Use it daily and you're disc will heal nicely.


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*Love the home traction*



bsdc said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret. Forget the PT. It's a waste of money. You've got a home traction device. Use it daily and you're disc will heal nicely.


My PT sez to use it 2X daily for 5 minutes per session do you concure. it seems like it's long enough. How does the healing occur? I had 6 sessions with the PT and I agree thats enough of that.I'm sure I benifited from the fluff treatments and the guy had great hands for streching and pulling my neck. How do you feel about the cervical excersizes?


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*checkin in*

Just checking in on all you herniated disc sufferers. Here's where I'm at, traction once a day for 10-12 minutes. I tried to do all the band and isometric excercises but I have had better sucess working out at the local gym. It seems like my good days are outnumbering the bad soooo WTF hard to tell sometiiimes .I have resigned myself not to get back on the bike till March 21st.no matter how good I feel and if it doesn't feel right then I will stay off another 3 months. Never thought i would miss it so bad but i'm glad that I do.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Ken Taber said:


> Just checking in on all you herniated disc sufferers.....


Well my neck is almost back to normal. Some discomfort at times and still weak in my right arm. Been riding like crazy though in preperation for the race season and hittin the gym as well to work out that arm. I'm glad I did not have the surgery, seems like the body did a good job of fixing itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Taber (Nov 2, 2006)

*Straddle the saddle*

Been working out at the gym consistantly since Jan. Pain constantly diminishing. Found a trainer who had the same neck issue only worse. He showed me a routine that focuses on the back and neck. Had my first ride in over 1 year and felt great. I am taking things very cautiosly. No air,no high speed descents. Just glad to back in the saddle again.


----------



## Goldfinger (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll resurrect this thread as it was useful for me and may help others. I've pretty much fully recovered (from a pain and mobility point of view) from a probable C5/C6 cervical disc herniation that occurred after twisting my neck about 5 weeks ago. Sorry this is a bit long, but if you're reading it you want the info.

I did a bad thing and never went to a professional for assessment - just a phone confirmation of my suspected diagnosis by my father, a retired MD (he recommended physio, but esp home neck traction). I have many friends who are physios, chiros or MDs but I just didn't end up going.

In my case, the initial neck pain was very sharp on turning over at night, but faded after a few days. The pain in my right shoulder began after about a week, and was extreme (as in hot poker) on lying down at night. Arm numbness to my thumb was only really noticeable for a day or so, but bit by bit, the night shoulder pain eased. I had to take Advil (ibuprofen) in order to sleep for at least two weeks - 400mg liqui-gels worked well.

Lifting the arm to 'screwing in a light bulb' type movements would cause agony in the shoulder and triceps, but now at 5 weeks there's just a hint of pain and I'm basically back to normal.

Despite the initial severe pain on lying down, waking up, I'd feel great, perhaps thanks to my cervical memory foam pillow. Anyway, I actually kept riding about twice a week through the whole thing but kept most rides at around an hour on easier trails (FS bike). I've used an indoor trainer quite a bit too. Lots of cardio in one form or another but I've taken a couple of weeks off running as it's more jarring (should have stopped at day one). I expect daily light home neck traction has helped me too.

I'm certainly not advocating my approach - just relating it. I'll still take it easy for a while. As someone who has never really experienced chronic pain before, it's been an interesting experience. It gives me some empathy for others on this forum.


----------



## slim23 (Jan 3, 2009)

It was great finding this post. I herniated disk in my neck a couple months ago after a bad crash on my bike. I also blew out my eye orbital bone but that healed fine after surgery. All that is left is intermittent numbness in my hands and wrist. No pain but I have been soooo stressed out and have major anxiety and I think it's because I have been not exercising at all. I have been doing mild therapy on my own at home like an inversion table and stretching. I do see a neurologist this week in hopes that he can prescribe me some physical therapy and not surgery but sometimes all they think about is surgery which I really don't want. I hear a lot of these types of surgeries don't really work and can make things worst. Any insights?


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow this baby is from the archives for sure!!!

Interesting experiences/perspectives from others. I've dealt with a neck/shoulder issue for two years now, with symptoms ranging from stabbing pain in left side of neck/left shoulder blade, to a neck and upper spine that feels 'sore' (best way I know to describe it) to painful numbness and tingling in the right side of my right hand and palm.

For the last year I've tried three different chiropractors, acupuncture, mild prescription muscle relaxants (were effective for a while) physical therapy, hot packs, cold packs, two different traction devices via Amazon, epidural steroidal injections (which did not help) numberous X-Rays, an MRI, and will finally go to see a neurologist this week.

The physical therapy seemed to help for a time, but you have to do the exercises at home they tell you to do. Going to the PT for 20-30 minutes twice a week and then saying "OK I'm done with exercise now." didn't work. lol

Nonetheless, the symptoms have persisted and in fact have gotten worse, so it's time for another plan. This is for issues in C3-C4 and C4-C5. 

Interestingly, the MRI report only uses the words 'mild' to 'moderate' no severe when talking of degenerative disc issues.

Sometimes bicycle riding aggravates the situation, and at other times it seems to help 'loosen things up'. I have a motorcycle and haven't ridden that in three months or so, as that seems to be particularly aggravating to the situation. Will likely end up selling it, depending on what the doc says, and if surgery occurs, etc.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I did mine years ago, crashed a dirt bike into a log. I was paralyzed for about 1/2 hour after it happened, thought I was done. 
I ended up having a C5-C7 fusion. I still have numbness in my hands and never really got my balance back, but I ride all the time and have no pain or loss of motion in my neck. It's not a bad surgery if you have to do it, but I would never want surgery unless totally necessary.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I herniated my C5-C6 cervical disk in a whiplash accident. I had physical therapy for months, and eventually they got me to a point where they showed me an exercise to self-release my back when the disks get out of alignment and put pressure on my spinal cord. After that, it has just been up to me to keep in shape.



slim23 said:


> It was great finding this post. I herniated disk in my neck a couple months ago after a bad crash on my bike. I also blew out my eye orbital bone but that healed fine after surgery. All that is left is intermittent numbness in my hands and wrist. No pain but I have been soooo stressed out and have major anxiety and I think it's because I have been not exercising at all. I have been doing mild therapy on my own at home like an inversion table and stretching. I do see a neurologist this week in hopes that he can prescribe me some physical therapy and not surgery but sometimes all they think about is surgery which I really don't want. I hear a lot of these types of surgeries don't really work and can make things worst. Any insights?


----------



## slim23 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Your situation sounds a lot like mine except for the pain. Plus I only been dealing with it for under 3 months. I'm doing PT now. I am trying to stay positive and hope not to deal with surgery. The weird thing is all the stress and anxiety I have had from this. It has put me in depression. I have not gotten on the bike and don't plan to for a while. I also have a motorcycle and will probably sell it too.


----------



## AntonD1980 (5 mo ago)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I did mine years ago, crashed a dirt bike into a log. I was paralyzed for about 1/2 hour after it happened, thought I was done.
> I ended up having a C5-C7 fusion. I still have numbness in my hands and never really got my balance back, but I ride all the time and have no pain or loss of motion in my neck. It's not a bad surgery if you have to do it, but I would never want surgery unless totally necessary.


What if you are mostly fine, but can't do any kind of exercise, for example, a 20km bike ride causes neck pain that persists for several days afterwards, and 30km ride means you need to take NSAIDS for a couple of days afterwards (pain gets very annoying). No running, no playing ball games, no lifting of course... basically all you can do without causing neck pain is sitting (in a comfortable chair) and walking. Been seeing different doctors for a year (since it started), with no significant improvement so far..


----------

